# Custom LED front turns...



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

A video clip of custom LED turns for a 200sx/sentra...
Custom LEDs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow those are amazingly bright... what leds did you use? and how does it look in the daylight compared to halogen?


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> wow those are amazingly bright... what leds did you use? and how does it look in the daylight compared to halogen?


Yea there vary bright. We make custom LED tail lights turn signals and all other lighting. That set you just saw is for sell so if you or someone else wants them PM me and let me know. Check out my home page some time. 
Thanks Jordan @ LNC
P.S. Day time they are still nice and bright.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

would be nice to see more of them on a car
but very cool


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> would be nice to see more of them on a car
> but very cool


If you like I can post some pictures of them.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

latenightcustom said:


> If you like I can post some pictures of them.


Here are afew pictures of are yellow LED turns
































Thanks Jordan @ LNC


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn them bright ! now i want !


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> damn them bright ! now i want !



hehe, well they might be for sale, I'm working on a new turn signal project.... a cool one....


----------

